

Hey, GitHub I found a bug - hkdobrev
https://github.com/gustavosbarreto/hey-github-i-found-a-bug

======
hkdobrev
I have noticed all of the "famous" GitHub users I followed being added to this
repo. Shortly after it had been disabled.

Here is a snippet from my news feed:
[http://imgur.com/l58mEDx](http://imgur.com/l58mEDx)

